# New models and ongoing projects



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

With the launch of the 12-hr GMT sapphire Paradive I am sure some are wondering what's going to happen to the Project 300 and Project GMT. In fact the new launch will effect the open projects but not in the way some might think. Ever since we began the restructuring in the Winter of 2010 there has been a drive that will last a few more years to reduce the number of pre-order slots we sell in order to deliver what we have on hand. The result of this ongoing process is to reduce the lead times for customers and pre-order customers alike. The ultimate goal is to deliver watches to customers purchasing what is in stock to less than 2 weeks and to complete the delivery of pre-order watches for a Project to less than 6 months.

I enjoy and value the involvement of our customers in watch development which is why we will continue to do these pre-order sponsored projects. The difference for now and the future is that it will be balanced with the orders we receive for what is currently in stock. We have structured our production schedule in order to balance the needs of these two types of offerings. There is time allocated to delivery of in-stock items and time allocated to the development and production of Project watches. We have to do both in order to keep things in balance and by doing so everything progresses together.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Good news indeed. Forgive me for probing Bill, but is there a clearer word on another wave of non-LE Kingston in the works, the release of the new stingray and sea fighters? I only ask before I submit to my cravings to the secondhand market for my elusive Kingston. Thank you sir.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Love, Love, Love the GMT sapphire Paradive. May have to bite the bullet and get one even tho it is a bit out of my comfort zone price wise. Definitely a work of art! Good job, Bill!

What is the actual EFFECT on the open projects that we should expect from the Paradive launch?

Any updates on the status or next steps in the open projects at this point?

Thanks again Bill.



Yao said:


> With the launch of the 12-hr GMT sapphire Paradive I am sure some are wondering what's going to happen to the Project 300 and Project GMT. _*In fact the new launch will effect the open projects but not in the way some might think.*_
> 
> We have to do both in order to keep things in balance and by doing so everything progresses together.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Love, Love, Love the GMT sapphire Paradive. May have to bite the bullet and get one even tho it is a bit out of my comfort zone price wise. Definitely a work of art! Good job, Bill!
> 
> What is the actual EFFECT on the open projects that we should expect from the Paradive launch?
> 
> ...


It essentially means that the effect is that everything stays in balance and that the open projects proceed according to plan, more or less. For example....as you probably noticed I have been able to spend more time on the forum these last 2 weeks, which is essential to moving the projects forward. To put it another way the fact that we are running parallel production schedules is planned. If we didn't run parallel production schedules we would end up having to run larger pre-orders like we did in the past, which is what was caused the long lead times and delays to begin with.

If we get a flood of Paradive orders we are just going to push out the lead times as the allotted slots in the schedule fill up. Which I think is in contrast to what you expected. I can only guess that you expected that we would drop everything and fill as many of the Paradive sapphire inlay orders as we could, which is not the case. The production schedule has allocations for the in stock watch delivery (e.g. Paradive), the Pre-order deliveries (e.g. Kingston) and project development. The new product launches are filling the vacancies in our current offering up left open by the Sea Fighter, Vantage and the phasing out of the LRRP.

I hope that clarifies the point.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Plat0 said:


> Good news indeed. Forgive me for probing Bill, but is there a clearer word on another wave of non-LE Kingston in the works, the release of the new stingray and sea fighters? I only ask before I submit to my cravings to the secondhand market for my elusive Kingston. Thank you sir.


Non-LE Kingston: As controversial as it might be it is launching within the next week. We need a Specialist Series offering and the development of a Non-LE Kingston required the least amount of time and ironically allowed us to spend more of our resources on Kingston deliveries and the other open Projects. The Stingray was originally slated to be available by now but delays in its development pushed its launch back to the Q4 of 2012/Q1 of 2013.

Stingray: Currently in development

Sea Fighter: No plans at the moment. If it comes back it will come back in a few years since our schedule is pretty full for the next 18 months. If it does come back it will actually be substantially different from the version you know.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Yao said:


> Non-LE Kingston: As controversial as it might be it is launching within the next week. We need a Specialist Series offering and the development of a Non-LE Kingston required the least amount of time and ironically allowed us to spend more of our resources on Kingston deliveries and the other open Projects.


Please define what you mean by launching.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, thats a lightning bolt! Lauching the non LE Kingston? More details, please!

Bill, I respect your business strategies and thoughtful implementations to proceed in that manner. I think you do your best to thoughtfully keep both your customers intrigued, excited, and enamored of your watches and your business growing and evolving in a sustainable and intelligent direction.

I wish you the best and think your watches are just some of the best values in the market today.

Now, about the NON LE Kingstons that are being LAUNCHED. UMMMMMM....this is blockbuster news. Please, more details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will gilt dials be available?

And , it is nice to hear more from you on the forum. Thanks!



Yao said:


> Non-LE Kingston: As controversial as it might be it is launching within the next week. We need a Specialist Series offering and the development of a Non-LE Kingston required the least amount of time and ironically allowed us to spend more of our resources on Kingston deliveries and the other open Projects. The Stingray was originally slated to be available by now but delays in its development pushed its launch back to the Q4 of 2012/Q1 of 2013.
> 
> Stingray: Currently in development
> 
> Sea Fighter: No plans at the moment. If it comes back it will come back in a few years since our schedule is pretty full for the next 18 months. If it does come back it will actually be substantially different from the version you know.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

gonzomantis said:


> Please define what you mean by launching.


I won't beat around the bush it means that we will be shipping watches. I realize this will be unpopular for those of you waiting but frankly there isn't another good option at this point beyond taking deposits for the Stingray or the non-LE Kingston which would then inflict the same problem we had with the Kingston deliveries on the Project 300, Project GMT and the Stingray.

We spent so much unplanned time with the Kingston delivery projects like the Stingray that were supposed to be available by now were postponed or their development was slowed by the Kingston deliveries. In reality we would have to launch a new Specialist Series watch now no matter what and if it was the Stingray essentially we would be bogged down with teething problems which always happen with a brand new production batch. Launching the non-LE Kingston, ironically, leads to the smallest impact on the delivery schedule for the Kingstons themselves as well as the smallest impact on the Project GMT and Project 300 down the road. Although I have to admit that it is the by far the least politically correct option available. If the Stingray development had gone smoother and we were able to launch now the situation would actually be worse for the Kingston deliveries because there are too many issues you can't plan for in a new production batch. The only upside is that the appearances would be more palatable.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Wow, thats a lightning bolt! Lauching the non LE Kingston? More details, please!
> 
> Bill, I respect your business strategies and thoughtful implementations to proceed in that manner. I think you do your best to thoughtfully keep both your customers intrigued, excited, and enamored of your watches and your business growing and evolving in a sustainable and intelligent direction.


Thanks. I am sure not everyone will feel the same but appreciate the support from those that understand that I am doing the best I can given the cards I have to play.



Dragoon said:


> Now, about the NON LE Kingstons that are being LAUNCHED. UMMMMMM....this is blockbuster news. Please, more details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will gilt dials be available?
> 
> And , it is nice to hear more from you on the forum. Thanks!


More details will be available in the coming days. But no there will not be a gilt dial option in accordance with the LE parameters.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Yao said:


> Thanks. I am sure not everyone will feel the same but appreciate the support from those that understand that I am doing the best I can given the cards I have to play.


well, i dont think its much of an issue as long as the original promises are kept (no gilt, no kingston name, no big crown (even though im not sure that one was promised), etc..)


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

tmoris said:


> well, i dont think its much of an issue as long as the original promises are kept (no gilt, no kingston name, no big crown (even though im not sure that one was promised), etc..)


have to agree with this...


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll go on to say this: if promises were made to keep the Kingston "special" and those promises are fulfilled than it really is a non-issue. I hope nobody gets offended by Bill's business plan by releasing a non-LE Kingston so soon (especially since there are still LE Kingstons that have not been delivered yet). But I can clearly see how it makes perfect sense for this move when Bill and MKII have probably streamlined the manufacturing of this specific watch (with probably the same movement, case and bracelet) and can pump them out for all those who missed out on the LE version. And also, let's be honest about many (not all) plank owners, and GO Kingston orders... A lot of them simply wore the watch for a small amount of time and sold it off and flipped them for a profit (not that there's anything wrong with that, this is the US), so the emotional idea of "limited edition" was cheapened by many individuals from pretty early on. I would have loved to be a plank owner and Not sell it for profit, but that's just me. I rather Bill make more money in this market than the flippers. Just my opinion...


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Plat0 said:


> I'll go on to say this: if promises were made to keep the Kingston "special" and those promises are fulfilled than it really is a non-issue. I hope nobody gets offended by Bill's business plan by releasing a non-LE Kingston so soon (especially since there are still LE Kingstons that have not been delivered yet). But I can clearly see how it makes perfect sense for this move when Bill and MKII have probably streamlined the manufacturing of this specific watch (with probably the same movement, case and bracelet) and can pump them out for all those who missed out on the LE version. And also, let's be honest about many (not all) plank owners, and GO Kingston orders... A lot of them simply wore the watch for a small amount of time and sold it off and flipped them for a profit (not that there's anything wrong with that, this is the US), so the emotional idea of "limited edition" was cheapened by many individuals from pretty early on. I would have loved to be a plank owner and Not sell it for profit, but that's just me. I rather Bill make more money in this market than the flippers. Just my opinion...


Yeah. whenever I saw a FS thread for a kingston I knew that I would be look at someone trying to flip their package for almost 2K, and most of the time I was right. Now I have the opportunity to get a watch that I really want without paying almost double the retail cWst.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm in total agreement aboout the non LE watches. As long as the promises are kept which I have no doubt that they won't, it will be a great opportunity for those folks who missed out on the Kingston and either wouldn't or couldn't pay the prices that folks were charging on the different sales venues. The non LE should be a piece of cake. Same dial sans name, same insert, same case, everything the same except the crown, Kingston Bezel and gilt dial/hands. It certainly makes more sense to utilize components that are already "tried and true" like the Kingston cases, bezels, bracelets, even as far as the PanAm GMT is concerned. If it's a matter of a 24 hour bezel insert, replacing a 2824 with a 2893-2 movement and adding a GMT hand. Quite a lot easier I would guess than designing a new watch from the ground up.

I realize that it's a disappointment for those who have long awaited the second coming of the Stingray, but it probably makes a lot more sense to utilize what you have to crank out more watches, rather than set that project on hold while the Stingray is being developed.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Yao said:


> Non-LE Kingston: As controversial as it might be it is launching within the next week. We need a Specialist Series offering and the development of a Non-LE Kingston required the least amount of time and ironically allowed us to spend more of our resources on Kingston deliveries and the other open Projects. The Stingray was originally slated to be available by now but delays in its development pushed its launch back to the Q4 of 2012/Q1 of 2013.


Yes!!! Nooooo!!!! Yes!!!!!! Nooooo!!!

I've been on the fence for the last week trying to decide if I should buy the Aquadive Bronze BS100.... was planning to pull the trigger tonight. Now I read that the Non-LE Kingston is launching... Argh! Need more money! What to do... what to do...


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Plat0 said:


> I'll go on to say this: if promises were made to keep the Kingston "special" and those promises are fulfilled than it really is a non-issue. I hope nobody gets offended by Bill's business plan by releasing a non-LE Kingston so soon (especially since there are still LE Kingstons that have not been delivered yet). But I can clearly see how it makes perfect sense for this move when Bill and MKII have probably streamlined the manufacturing of this specific watch (with probably the same movement, case and bracelet) and can pump them out for all those who missed out on the LE version.


I was rather upset when I saw that the non-LE was going to be launched so soon. Since then I've been thinking that I may have been overreacting. I was assuming that it was possible that new customers would "swoop in" and get their non-LE before LE customers (who have been fully paid for more than a year!) get their long awaited watch. I wouldn't be upset that the non-LE comes right on the tail of the LE, or that it could dampen the windfall that some have made be reselling purchase.

Bottom Line: I just can't see how MKII can maintain customer loyalty and satisfaction if the non-LE supercedes LE production. Just an assumption on my part, and I hope I'm wrong.



Plat0 said:


> And also, let's be honest about many (not all) plank owners, and GO Kingston orders... A lot of them simply wore the watch for a small amount of time and sold it off and flipped them for a profit (not that there's anything wrong with that, this is the US), so the emotional idea of "limited edition" was cheapened by many individuals from pretty early on. I would have loved to be a plank owner and Not sell it for profit, but that's just me. I rather Bill make more money in this market than the flippers. Just my opinion...


Although I'm certain that some were put off by the wait and were glad to turn a quick profit, I think your statement is making a sweeping generalization. Let's face it, there are many people who frequent this site, and who wear their new watch with pride for about 20 seconds before moving on to the next thing. If those who flip make a profit I hold no grudge; there was a long waiting process for this specific watch. So long in fact that there have been many who changed their minds during the wait.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Whoknewi said:


> Yeah. whenever I saw a FS thread for a kingston I knew that I would be look at someone trying to flip their package for almost 2K, and most of the time I was right. Now I have the opportunity to get a watch that I really want without paying almost double the retail cWst.


Based on the prices of the new Paradive and depending on the specs of the non LE Kingston, I would not expect to get too much of a _deal on a non LE Kingston. _


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

gonzomantis said:


> Although I'm certain that some were put off by the wait and were glad to turn a quick profit, I think your statement is making a sweeping generalization. Let's face it, there are many people who frequent this site, and who wear their new watch with pride for about 20 seconds before moving on to the next thing. If those who flip make a profit I hold no grudge; there was a long waiting process for this specific watch. So long in fact that there have been many who changed their minds during the wait.


My statement isn't making a "sweeping generalization" since I clearly stated that many (NOT all) flipped the Kingston. And it is different to flip a "limited edition" watch as opposed to any other watch no matter how high end it is. To be a plank owner (even in the origins of the term plank owner) should have had more meaning to customers of MKII, but I guess I'm just of a different mindset and a different time (I'm 28! LoL!).


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

tako_watch said:


> Based on the prices of the new Paradive and depending on the specs of the non LE Kingston, I would not expect to get too much of a _deal on a non LE Kingston. _


I would just wait until the announcement is made and let me know what you think of the pricing.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yao said:


> I won't beat around the bush it means that we will be shipping watches. I realize this will be unpopular for those of you waiting ....... it is the by far the least politically correct option available.


*OUCH*

There is indeed no way to sugarcoat this one ......


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

gonzomantis said:


> Bottom Line: I just can't see how MKII can maintain customer loyalty and satisfaction if the non-LE supercedes LE production. Just an assumption on my part, and I hope I'm wrong.


I will be perfectly blunt. What I am doing is a matter of necessity and the best of several less than ideal options. I know you may not know the long history of this project but needless to say a lot of hard lessons are being learned. I won't go into them unless you really want me to because most of the forum is probably tired of reading the explanations. But to summarize the Project Kingston prompted a lot of changes to be made to our business model and processes to improve customers' experience.

The downside is I know that we will lose customers based on the turmoil surrounding the Kingston project and they won't have the desire to return. However the alternative was not to make any of the changes necessary to lead to long term improvement in the experience. So knowing the cost and that the status quo is not an option we have to follow through on the changes and bear the penalties for past mistakes.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Plat0 said:


> My statement isn't making a "sweeping generalization" since I clearly stated that many (NOT all) flipped the Kingston. And it is different to flip a "limited edition" watch as opposed to any other watch no matter how high end it is. To be a plank owner (even in the origins of the term plank owner) should have had more meaning to customers of MKII, but I guess I'm just of a different mindset and a different time (I'm 28! LoL!).


Seriously I'd rather not see forumers spend a lot time an energy arguing with each other over a decision that I made.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

MHe225 said:


> *OUCH*
> 
> There is indeed no way to sugarcoat this one ......


Yes I know. I sincerely wish there was a better way so there was no sense in blowing smoke up everyone's @ss.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Yao said:


> I will be perfectly blunt. What I am doing is a matter of necessity and the best of several less than ideal options. I know you may not know the long history of this project but needless to say a lot of hard lessons are being learned. I won't go into them unless you really want me to because most of the forum is probably tired of reading the explanations. But to summarize the Project Kingston prompted a lot of changes to be made to our business model and processes to improve customers' experience.
> 
> The downside is I know that we will lose customers based on the turmoil surrounding the Kingston project and they won't have the desire to return. However the alternative was not to make any of the changes necessary to lead to long term improvement in the experience. So knowing the cost and that the status quo is not an option we have to follow through on the changes and bear the penalties for past mistakes.


I honestly don't feel like you should have to make any apologies whatsoever. Us WIS can get a little overly sensitive about these things, and you aren't breaking any promises so more power to you. You have a business to run and you want to run it well.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Whoknewi said:


> I honestly don't feel like you should have to make any apologies whatsoever. Us WIS can get a little overly sensitive about these things, and you aren't breaking any promises so more power to you. You have a business to run and you want to run it well.


You are very kind.

I just know if I were in a Kingston customers' shoes I wouldn't be happy but I would feel better knowing the reason and having an explanation. We are trying to shoot for an ideal and have a ways' to go. All I know is I'll be a lot happier when the Kingston deliveries are complete and we should be able to experience some normalcy around here and have a reasonable shot at meeting everyone's expectations.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Bill,

Thanks for the heads up and being straight with us. It is what it is, in a business, decisions must be made for the benefit of the company and its customers. I think ultimately the best you can do is evaluate your business, your options, and your customers as honestly and clearly as possible and do the best for both.

I'm waiting for my GO notification and delivery. The prospect of non-LE Kingston's starting delivery in the next couple of weeks doesn't affect the value proposition of my Kingston enough to turn me off the Kingston. I'm interested in the Kingston as an exceptional dressy dive watch in a traditional size and design. The non-LE Kingston will miss the gilt dial and a good deal of the elements which add to my value of the Kingston. I guess if the non-LE Kingston were priced at $700 or below, I would be willing to forgo the gilt dial and big crown for the discount.

I suspect that the next month or so will be rockier than we'd all like. I hope your customers and the members of this forum and your who appreciate the quality and purpose of your watches and your company will recognize that this decision is driven by that same quality and purpose. Those who don't were bound to become disillusioned, if not by this change in value/perception, then with something else; in the end, their values are different from yours. Not only do I appreciate your watches and your company, I'm impressed by you and your growth over the last few years, and I'm looking forward to the coming years and products with anticipation.

To borrow a couple phrases from around my workplace: Proceed and be bold; stay focused and keep shipping.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Yao said:


> I will be perfectly blunt. What I am doing is a matter of necessity and the best of several less than ideal options. I know you may not know the long history of this project but needless to say a lot of hard lessons are being learned. I won't go into them unless you really want me to because most of the forum is probably tired of reading the explanations. But to summarize the Project Kingston prompted a lot of changes to be made to our business model and processes to improve customers' experience.
> 
> The downside is I know that we will lose customers based on the turmoil surrounding the Kingston project and they won't have the desire to return. However the alternative was not to make any of the changes necessary to lead to long term improvement in the experience. So knowing the cost and that the status quo is not an option we have to follow through on the changes and bear the penalties for past mistakes.


Hello Bill, and Hello to all. I am relatively new to the Mk II experience, didn't make the Kingston Project, but am a Project 300 plankowner and made the GMT pre-order. Was lucky enough to get one of the last Vantages, and then got lucky again and got an absolutely brand new with-the-sticky-plastic Kingston for a very good (and fair) price from another forum member. Just ordered the sapphire 12-hour bezel Paradive. I am in this for the long haul, and hope to continue this relationship with Mk II for as long as I can.

I have read a lot of the posts here concerning the Kingston and about Project 300 before getting involved. I can appreciate some of the decisions Bill has had to make as things progressed and developed - both with Kingston and with Project 300 - this is a learning process, and to an extent, a work-in-progress, as are all of us, really. I am impressed with what I sense is a deep and solid integrity in Bill Yao. And I know the Product, exceptional value, painstaking attention to detail, with a striving for functional and aesthetic perfection. And solid support for it after the purchase. Bill is trying to do it right.

For Bill, I agree with what is posted above, that you don't need to apologize for doing what you need to do. From what you have said about this, it only makes good sense to make the best of the situation and do what you propose.

For those of you who are waiting for your Kingston order, it sounds to me, that Bill is doing what he can to keep things moving along in the best way for the product, and for the Project to be successfully brought to a good end. Based on Bill's explanation about what has developed with the way the Kingstons must come from Switzerland, I don't know what else he could do. I think he is making the best choice to keep things on-track and also continue to provide a product and keep income coming in. Business and watchmakers don't run on air alone, there has to product moving to keep the bills paid and the lights on.

Bill, I trust you. I hope those who are frustrated with the way the situation has developed, can take a break, take a few deep breaths, and try and put themselves in your position, and figure out how to best handle this while continuing to go forward.

So that's it - I don't fault you for making a tough call, and saying it straight out - in fact, I commend you for it. I think you are being up-front, honest, and to-the-point, and I appreciate it.

(Now, if I could just figure out how to finance the next version of the general order Kingston.....and keep some measure of domestic tranquility here.  )

Carry on, Gentlemen.


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Yao said:


> I will be perfectly blunt. What I am doing is a matter of necessity and the best of several less than ideal options. I know you may not know the long history of this project but needless to say a lot of hard lessons are being learned. I won't go into them unless you really want me to because most of the forum is probably tired of reading the explanations. But to summarize the Project Kingston prompted a lot of changes to be made to our business model and processes to improve customers' experience.
> 
> The downside is I know that we will lose customers based on the turmoil surrounding the Kingston project and they won't have the desire to return. However the alternative was not to make any of the changes necessary to lead to long term improvement in the experience. So knowing the cost and that the status quo is not an option we have to follow through on the changes and bear the penalties for past mistakes.


First off, thank you for openly discussing this change. I may not be glad to hear the news, but I respect your honesty.

Since you are being so open about this issue, I have a couple of questions I would like to have addressed.

1. How much do you anticipate the build times will differ between LE and non-LE models? My assumption is that the non-LE build times will be shorter because the production process will be different (they will not require the same level of hands-on time).

2. I have been assuming that since the LE is a limited production, and your vendors likely have minimum order quantities, that you have all the parts in stock to complete the LE production. Will non-LE production borrow from LE stock, or will all LE parts be reserved for LE production.

Thank you


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Just like OmegaCosmicMan, I'm also relatively new to the MKII and have been holding a Kingston GO ticket since fall of 2011 and been on the GO waiting list for earlier than that. So what do I think about this situation about the non LE Kingstons shipping out earlier than mine? I actually don't... nor do I even care about it at all.

As much as I'm a fan of MKII watches, I'm also a fan of other watches and life as well. So while I'm waiting for my own Kingston, I'm currently appreciating and enjoying everything else in my life. 

To be honest, I would think it is more accurate to say that the Kingston is waiting for me rather thtn I'm waiting on the Kingston. There's so much to do and so much to experience in this life, that I find it silly to be sensitive about a couple shipment schedules for a few batches of watches. As long as I know my watch is definitely coming in and the non-LE has little in common with the LE watches, I not worried about how long it takes since I've been rather busy to notice anyhow.

Now this may come off as abrasive and I might have painted myself as a pariah for saying this, but... MKII watches or all other watches are not the most important thing in our lives. Now I enjoy watches as much as anyone else in these forums, but I'm also not devoting my entire livelihood to it either. To me, watches are simply tools that we use to enhance our lives, not define it. 

In the meantime, I'm just appreciating the things in life that I have and as well as that things that I don't have. I would also like to thank Bill for his time devotion to his craft and passion. 

If this sounds harsh, I fully apologize. I'm not very elegant with words, and this is actually the nicest way I know how to explain my opinion, which is probably why I'm not a lawyer or politician....


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

gonzomantis said:


> Since you are being so open about this issue, I have a couple of questions I would like to have addressed.
> 
> 1. How much do you anticipate the build times will differ between LE and non-LE models? My assumption is that the non-LE build times will be shorter because the production process will be different (they will not require the same level of hands-on time).


I expect that the build times will be slightly shorter for the non-LE because of the differences in the dial. The glossy plated finish of the LE Kingston requires more care during assembly and more time to clean properly before casing. The non-LE and the LE will be built on separate schedules so while the interference won't be nothing it should not effect Kingston delivery more than the Paradive or the other in stock models we have had to deliver concurrently over the last 12 months.



gonzomantis said:


> 2. I have been assuming that since the LE is a limited production, and your vendors likely have minimum order quantities, that you have all the parts in stock to complete the LE production. Will non-LE production borrow from LE stock, or will all LE parts be reserved for LE production.


The C3 watches are already here and the BG W9 watches are in Switzerland for assembly. As a result the cases required for the LE are already allocated. In addition I plan on piggy backing cases onto the GMT production that we can use for the non-LE Kingston (which is actually going to be called the Nassau) and then transition to those cases as soon as they are ready. This process will maintain a stock of original Kingston cases for repairs and the new Nassau cases will also be compatible with the Kingston and therefore able to increase the service length of the Kingston.

Thank you for your understanding and patience.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Yao said:


> I would just wait until the announcement is made and let me know what you think of the pricing.


The business model of balancing two strings of watches 1. the pre ordered special editions and 2. non LE "regular" stock on hand makes good business sense. Thanks for Bill on opening up to us on his decision. Not an easy one, but something that one could have guessed if you have been keeping track on this forum. Bill has always tried to keep some models "on hand" to sell...Balancing these two layers of the business is going to be key going forward.

The GO Kingstons seem to be moving right along...I have gotten my notice.

Pricing is Pricing and we as customers have to deal with that....I look forward to pricing that would be in line with the obvious competititors of this style of watch, like the Raven vintage. (Which I was so temped to try out)

what will be the name of the non LE Kingston btw? ( posted just before my post...*Nassau*)


----------



## rclark0809 (Jun 23, 2011)

Whoknewi said:


> I honestly don't feel like you should have to make any apologies whatsoever. Us WIS can get a little overly sensitive about these things, and you aren't breaking any promises so more power to you. You have a business to run and you want to run it well.


+ 1. I could not have said it any better.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Bill,

Any chance for some type of discount on the new Nassau (as a show of thanks) for the Kingston owners who helped to create the Kingston and who have shown a great deal of patience and support in the design and build process of the Kingston. It would be a nice gesture for Kingston owners who have not received their watches yet and a nice thank you to those who have. 

Perhaps something along the lines of free shipping or a slight discount on the price?  

I mean, lets face it, there are going to be a great deal of Kingston owners who will want the Nassau to complement their Kingston. Might be a nice way to connect the two issues and reward those who have staid the course, walked the plank, and have surfaced in Nassau for one more chance to live the life!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Bill,
> 
> Any chance for some type of discount on the new Nassau (as a show of thanks) for the Kingston owners who helped to create the Kingston and who have shown a great deal of patience and support in the design and build process of the Kingston. It would be a nice gesture for Kingston owners who have not received their watches yet and a nice thank you to those who have.
> 
> ...


To be honest it had never occurred to me that you guys would want another Kingston style watch but yes we could do that if there is interest. There are a few things we should make clear though:

* I don't have the mailing list any more for the Kingston Plank and 2nd stage customers. When I say we delete the project or product specific mailing lists we actually do and we don't add them to any other mailing lists. We will likely just have to make the offer on the forum and then do a manual partial refund on purchases after we receive the orders. 
* The most important thing is that I am going to be quite a bit disappointed and annoyed if these Nassaus end up with Kingston dial and hand sets from the parts kits. I also think that the GO customers are going to be agitated if that happens. So let me just say if these Nassaus are modified into Kingstons the warranty will be void and we won't even touch them if they ever need to come back. (I really don't mean to sound like a hard ass...I don't begrudge those customers that sold their Kingstons for a profit but modifying the Nassau would be crossing the line in mind.)

Let me know if any one is interested. We would, for the sake of fairness offer a discount to all of the Kingston customers if we do this.

P.S. If the demand is strong I can do a soft launch to give the Kingston customers first crack but seriously if the schedule fills up please note there will be a wait involved just not nearly as long as the first time.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm a Kingston plankowner and I'd seriously consider adding a Nassau, so do let me know.

Bill, I understand your concern about the Nassau being modded into a Kingston. I guess the caseback - since there is only one with each plank kit - becomes the key identifying feature of the watch!

I don't chime in often but my view is that you have to do what's best for your business. Personally, waiting an extra few months did not really bother me as I was more interested in the quality of the product once it was in my hands. The Kingston is a beautiful watch, better than I expected. 

I don't think any customers will be lost over the wait and these changes. There are other things I buy for which I'm waiting months or years. In my opinion, it is only the quality of the product, in the end, that matters. If any customers happen to leave over wait times or scheduling choices...well, then they'd eventually have left over some other minor issue any way.


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Bill, I was just wondering one thing. In a previous thread there was discussion about the NON-LE Kingstons (the nassau) having the pencil hands ( or at least buyers having the option to opt for pencil hands) from the 1953 unmarked submariner. Is that still something that you are considering?


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Just to chime in from a different prospective, but as I see it there are 2 groups that are off put by this.

1. Kingston owners who haven't received their watches. However, as Bill has clearly stated he has a business need to put out something and has chosen the watch that will least disrupt this process. As his business in in transition this is difficult, but we can all hope that it's a one time process and that the very long wait times for original Kingston owners will be a thing of the past. As such he seems to have minimized the impact on this group, and others in the future.

2. Kingston owners looking to flip for a profit. Why would anyone think Bill needs to protect the interest/profitability of those in this group? And given that he will certainly stick to the LE specifics of the Kingston vs Gen2 Nassau? (not to mention growing recognition of the brand) I suspect Kingstons will still command better than "fair" prices....Should anyone want to prove otherwise I'll happily buy your plank version for it's original price!

It may be simplistic but that's my 2cents


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Whoknewi said:


> Hey Bill, I was just wondering one thing. In a previous thread there was discussion about the NON-LE Kingstons (the nassau) having the pencil hands ( or at least buyers having the option to opt for pencil hands) from the 1953 unmarked submariner. Is that still something that you are considering?


Sorry but not at this time. That would require new tooling and would have to be a separate project.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

The MKll forum is like taking an introductory course in the business of watchmaking. Pretty interesting stuff much of the time. If I were Bill Gates...heck, if I was Bill Gates second cousin MKll would have a silent partner if they wanted one.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I think this is a very gracious gesture on your part. All things Kingston related such as new releases in different configurations, such as the Nassau, I believe will have a wide appeal to Kingston owners (new and the remaining GO future recipients).

I think the general reception for the Nassau will be quite strong, especially if the big crown is an option or standard. I was not sure if this was "verboten" or not but do think the large crown component is somewhat becoming a standard feature on the no crownguard models which are in homage to the 6538's and such. The crown stem system you have employed in the Kingstons is a thing of beauty and I, for one, would be delighted if you employed the exact same crown, crown stem, crown stem gaskets and seals in the Nassau. I dont know if this is the same system as the 'triplock" which Rolex employs but it is a very nice crown stem design.

Also, I think everyone can agree that using a Nassua t ocreate a Kingston violates the nature of the offering. I for one have no problem with your terms on violation of warranty, ect. any conditions you would like to place on it.

I am in for a Nassau ( contingent on price somewhat).



Yao said:


> To be honest it had never occurred to me that you guys would want another Kingston style watch but yes we could do that if there is interest. There are a few things we should make clear though:
> 
> * I don't have the mailing list any more for the Kingston Plank and 2nd stage customers. When I say we delete the project or product specific mailing lists we actually do and we don't add them to any other mailing lists. We will likely just have to make the offer on the forum and then do a manual partial refund on purchases after we receive the orders.
> * The most important thing is that I am going to be quite a bit disappointed and annoyed if these Nassaus end up with Kingston dial and hand sets from the parts kits. I also think that the GO customers are going to be agitated if that happens. So let me just say if these Nassaus are modified into Kingstons the warranty will be void and we won't even touch them if they ever need to come back. (I really don't mean to sound like a hard ass...I don't begrudge those customers that sold their Kingstons for a profit but modifying the Nassau would be crossing the line in mind.)
> ...


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> I think this is a very gracious gesture on your part. All things Kingston related such as new releases in different configurations, such as the Nassau, I believe will have a wide appeal to Kingston owners (new and the remaining GO future recipients).
> 
> I think the general reception for the Nassau will be quite strong, especially if the big crown is an option or standard. I was not sure if this was "verboten" or not but do think the large crown component is somewhat becoming a standard feature on the no crownguard models which are in homage to the 6538's and such. The crown stem system you have employed in the Kingstons is a thing of beauty and I, for one, would be delighted if you employed the exact same crown, crown stem, crown stem gaskets and seals in the Nassau. I dont know if this is the same system as the 'triplock" which Rolex employs but it is a very nice crown stem design.
> 
> ...


The 8 mm crown is not an option on the Nassau. We are using a 7 mm crown, which is still quite big on a 39 mm watch. The 8 mm crown was meant to be a feature of the LE.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

7mm is fine and I agree will be in the spirit of the "big crown" models. 

Will the remainer of the crown stem/gasket system be of the same design as the Kingston?

Thanks for all the quick responses! This is quite a treat having you on the forum.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

So from all the current barrage of news on the "Nassau" we can confirm that:

Smaller crown
No pencil hands... So same mercedes hands?
No gilt
Same case and movement and caseback
A good price...?

Anymore details Bill?


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Well played, Bill. As well outlined and reasonably put as possible. As always, candor and honesty are what we get from you. For those of you new to MkII or who haven't followed the many thousands of posts revolving arounf the Kingston (and Bill's LE watches in general) there is nothing - not one thing - which is a surprise here. All of these actions have been telegraphed subtly or spoken about directly for a while.

Get the Nassau's out, and get them out in a timely manner. If you're not running your business then surely your business is running you. I for one am delighted to see you taking a firm grip of the reins here. Now, get on with it........


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> 7mm is fine and I agree will be in the spirit of the "big crown" models.
> 
> Will the remainer of the crown stem/gasket system be of the same design as the Kingston?
> 
> Thanks for all the quick responses! This is quite a treat having you on the forum.


You guys caught me on a good day. I am regulating and doing pressure testing on Kingston's that are schedule to ship tomorrow. There's a lot of small breaks between cycles of the pressure tester.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Plat0 said:


> So from all the current barrage of news on the "Nassau" we can confirm that:
> 
> Smaller crown
> No pencil hands... So same mercedes hands?
> ...


I will post a link tonight around 10 pm EST that should answer most the questions.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

cpotters said:


> Well played, Bill. As well outlined and reasonably put as possible. As always, candor and honesty are what we get from you. For those of you new to MkII or who haven't followed the many thousands of posts revolving arounf the Kingston (and Bill's LE watches in general) there is nothing - not one thing - which is a surprise here. All of these actions have been telegraphed subtly or spoken about directly for a while.
> 
> Get the Nassau's out, and get them out in a timely manner. If you're not running your business then surely your business is running you. I for one am delighted to see you taking a firm grip of the reins here. Now, get on with it........


Thanks Charlie


----------



## Jim C. (May 17, 2006)

Damn; I step away from the forum for a couple of days (saw Bill's original post but no responses) and look what I missed. IMO, this is great news and I'm sure the Nassau will be another hit. I'm on the pre-order for the GMT but may have to see what I can do about this one.

Good to see you posting again, Bill. :-!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yao said:


> I just know if I were in a Kingston customers' shoes...


Let me stop you there Bill. I am in a Kingston customer's shoes, they're mine and I couldn't care how many other people you make happy by selling them a Kingston. It's a fantastic watch at a fantastic price (don't let that go to your head) and I've been along for the entire ride. Do what's best for you, your family and your business and we'll continue to buy your watches. |>
N


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Will the link be posted on this thread or in the MKII forum or somewhere else?



Yao said:


> I will post a link tonight around 10 pm EST that should answer most the questions.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragoon said:


> Will the link be posted on this thread or in the MKII forum or somewhere else?


Here is the link to the announcement.

Also thanks to Jim C and NWP627 for the kind words. Just for the record I only listen to compliments with one ear and complaints/criticisms with both


----------



## Whoknewi (Nov 9, 2010)

woops I just placed an order before seeing the other thread. Whatever, it's a beautiful watch and I don't mind waiting for it.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Where does the name Nassau come from? What is it's significance, if any?


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Submarin3r said:


> Where does the name Nassau come from? What is it's significance, if any?


Kingston is the capital of Jamaica, and the location of the first Bond movie (Dr. No) and where Ian Fleming wrote most of the Bond novels. Nassau is the capital of the Bahamas, also in the Caribbean, and the one of the locations of Casino Royale.


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

Yao said:


> Non-LE Kingston: As controversial as it might be it is launching within the next week. We need a Specialist Series offering and the development of a Non-LE Kingston required the least amount of time and ironically allowed us to spend more of our resources on Kingston deliveries and the other open Projects.


... and the soft-launch of the Nassau opens for Kingston owners.

:-D

Neily


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

enkidu said:


> Kingston is the capital of Jamaica, and the location of the first Bond movie (Dr. No) and where Ian Fleming wrote most of the Bond novels. Nassau is the capital of the Bahamas, also in the Caribbean, and the one of the locations of Casino Royale.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Not going to lose my loyalty Bill. In fact, I will be ordering a non-LE ncg as soon as they are available. 

Thanks again for all you do. 

EDIT - I just saw they're available. Wish the crown was smaller but it looks great. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eric 0 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it is great news that there will be a non LE kingston based watch. I own a Kingston plank kit, which I bought in the secondary market for wayyy too much money for an "homage" watch. I'm not the least bit concerned about it losing value as a result of this new watch. I bought it to wear, not as a speculation. I don't wear it much as my Paradive has become daily wear watch. Even after I managed to get one, I still thought it was a shame to retire the Kingston. Bill put a huge abount of work into the case design. It is a really pretty case, almost totally unique in the current market. It would be a waste to do the Kingston, the GMT, and leave it at that. I think there should always be a Kingston based watch in MKIIs lineup, and here's why: 
It's really pretty, and Bill made it, and he can sell as many as he wants, and should. 
But from an emotional collector's point of view, I think a lot of people have this backwards. Old Big crown Rolexes trade for staggering sums because of their scarcity _relative_ to the huge numbers of new Subs that Rolex turns out every year. The new watches ADD value to the old ones, by continuing the legacy, reinforcing the Submariner brand, and deepening the historical importance of the originals. Think of vintage Ferraris that are worth tens of millions of dollars. Would they be worth anything like that if Ferrari had stopped producing cars in the 1980's. The products of companies that die become historical footnotes for the most part. So MKII must continue to stay in business, and grow in quality, price, and hopefully volume, for original MKII watches to continue to have meaning. We should support any business decision that furthers that end. If MKII dies, then after a few short years, the watches that remain will only be good for telling time. I support this decision completely. (Now if only we could get a new generation of the Quad 10...)


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Very insightful and well put!

I think when you add the pitfalls of vintage watches as far as replacement value (in event of loss),parts, labor, and Rolex fees in general you have a lot of added value in obtaining a well made homage. And, dont take off your vintage 6538 when you wash your hands while on vacation and leave it in the mens room.:-d

Unless you have a fair amount of disposable income for maintaining these heirloom relics or are in the business of vintage watches; these heirloom pieces become very expensive to own and for many become "safe queens" in addition to your well stated commentary.

In my mind, the reason MKII homage pieces are so well received is that they offer a very nicely executed and high quality homage that goes beyond "looking" like the real thing. They actually function at a high level and offer an unusually high level of finish for a watch in their price category without being out of reach of someone who admires watches such as the 6538 and other vintage (expensive) originals.

They do service and look good doing it.



Eric 0 said:


> I think it is great news that there will be a non LE kingston based watch. I own a Kingston plank kit, which I bought in the secondary market for wayyy too much money for an "homage" watch. I'm not the least bit concerned about it losing value as a result of this new watch. I bought it to wear, not as a speculation. I don't wear it much as my Paradive has become daily wear watch. Even after I managed to get one, I still thought it was a shame to retire the Kingston. Bill put a huge abount of work into the case design. It is a really pretty case, almost totally unique in the current market. It would be a waste to do the Kingston, the GMT, and leave it at that. I think there should always be a Kingston based watch in MKIIs lineup, and here's why:
> It's really pretty, and Bill made it, and he can sell as many as he wants, and should.
> But from an emotional collector's point of view, I think a lot of people have this backwards. Old Big crown Rolexes trade for staggering sums because of their scarcity _relative_ to the huge numbers of new Subs that Rolex turns out every year. The new watches ADD value to the old ones, by continuing the legacy, reinforcing the Submariner brand, and deepening the historical importance of the originals. Think of vintage Ferraris that are worth tens of millions of dollars. Would they be worth anything like that if Ferrari had stopped producing cars in the 1980's. The products of companies that die become historical footnotes for the most part. So MKII must continue to stay in business, and grow in quality, price, and hopefully volume, for original MKII watches to continue to have meaning. We should support any business decision that furthers that end. If MKII dies, then after a few short years, the watches that remain will only be good for telling time. I support this decision completely. (Now if only we could get a new generation of the Quad 10...)


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

As a kingston owner I am not interested in buying nassau (maybe in future as a spare parts source for kingston) because differences are imho too small. But if nassau had options for:
Non mercedes hands, arabic numeral dial I would sell half of my current collection get it.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Bill
Reflecting on the 'lessons learnt' from the Kingston and how it's difficult production process led to its super slow release...can you clarify just out of interest how the Nassau watches will be produced more 'quickly'? Are there differences in their assembly?


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

sunster said:


> Hi Bill
> Reflecting on the 'lessons learnt' from the Kingston and how it's difficult production process led to its super slow release...can you clarify just out of interest how the Nassau watches will be produced more 'quickly'? Are there differences in their assembly?


I asked a similar question, and the response appeared here (post #30). From what I gleaned there will not be a significant difference, but maybe I am missing something.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

So here's something that has been gnawing at me. From the size of the Nassau crown, I am guessing that the Kingston tube is being used. If that's true then someone could slap a big crown on the Nassau if they were inclined to make the parts. 

Or, someone could slap the caseback and movement from the Nassau into a Kingston parts kit... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

TheDude said:


> So here's something that has been gnawing at me. From the size of the Nassau crown, I am guessing that the Kingston tube is being used. If that's true then someone could slap a big crown on the Nassau if they were inclined to make the parts.
> 
> Or, someone could slap the caseback and movement from the Nassau into a Kingston parts kit...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Since the same case is being used as a starting point I'm sure this is bound to happen. Bill already addressed the issue here:



Yao said:


> There are a few things we should make clear though:
> 
> * The most important thing is that I am going to be quite a bit disappointed and annoyed if these Nassaus end up with Kingston dial and hand sets from the parts kits. I also think that the GO customers are going to be agitated if that happens. So let me just say if these Nassaus are modified into Kingstons the warranty will be void and we won't even touch them if they ever need to come back. (I really don't mean to sound like a hard ass...I don't begrudge those customers that sold their Kingstons for a profit but modifying the Nassau would be crossing the line in mind.)


I suppose the same could happen with the GMT project. Gilt GMT?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

gonzomantis said:


> Since the same case is being used as a starting point I'm sure this is bound to happen. Bill already addressed the issue here:
> 
> I suppose the same could happen with the GMT project. Gilt GMT?


Yes, though hopefully fewer parts will be common.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

gonzomantis said:


> Since the same case is being used as a starting point I'm sure this is bound to happen. Bill already addressed the issue here:
> 
> I suppose the same could happen with the GMT project. Gilt GMT?


I think the Gilt dial has proven time staking as Bill says additional care needs to be taken. Alot went into the development of the gilt dial as well so I doubt another one would be in the pipeline soon...only Bill knows


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

sunster said:


> I think the Gilt dial has proven time staking as Bill says additional care needs to be taken. Alot went into the development of the gilt dial as well so I doubt another one would be in the pipeline soon...only Bill knows


I didn't mean to say that MKII would produce a gilt GMT. I'm just guessing that somebody out there will take a gilt dial from a Kingston spares kit and mate it with a GMT. Not MKII approved, but...


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

gonzomantis said:


> I suppose the same could happen with the GMT project. Gilt GMT?


Actually it is supposed to be an option for the Project GMT. However after studying the dials and old watches some more the dial will be different from the Kingston. Naturally the name will be different but the positioning of the markers also has to be different as well. However if we do a black/gilt dial for the Project GMT I expect that we will only do a limited number due to the difficult of producing the dial, not to mention the setting of the hands onto a 2893.

There are a number of small but critical differences between the 2836 and 2893 that will make a transplant of the Kingston dial into a Project GMT watch difficult to say the least so that should be of only minor concern.


----------



## kkmark (Feb 23, 2009)

Yao said:


> Actually it is supposed to be an option for the Project GMT. However after studying the dials and old watches some more the dial will be different from the Kingston. Naturally the name will be different but the positioning of the markers also has to be different as well. However if we do a black/gilt dial for the Project GMT I expect that we will only do a limited number due to the difficult of producing the dial, not to mention the setting of the hands onto a 2893.
> 
> There are a number of small but critical differences between the 2836 and 2893 that will make a transplant of the Kingston dial into a Project GMT watch difficult to say the least so that should be of only minor concern.


A black/gilt Project GMT would be a very appealing watch for me. I know the white dial is traditional but I want to voice my support for the black/gilt dial.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, so far I like the idea of a black/gilt glossy inky black dial like the Kingston black/gilt. But, for some reason, the black gilt in Malyel's rendering is not as appealing as I would hope. Great renderings btw , Mal!

I do not know if the black gilt dial could be mated with black/gilt 24 hr bezel for perhaps a looks that would be understated, elegant, and look good in the casino in Havana.

And, also I know the possibility of a sapphire bezel was touched on and for the most part a non starter. I certainly would be interested in that as a possility even as an upgrade with an upcharge. I may be in the minority on that but wanted to throw it out there.

Keep up the good work, Bill!



kkmark said:


> A black/gilt Project GMT would be a very appealing watch for me. I know the white dial is traditional but I want to voice my support for the black/gilt dial.


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

Yao said:


> With the launch of the 12-hr GMT sapphire Paradive I am sure some are wondering what's going to happen to the Project 300 and Project GMT. In fact the new launch will effect the open projects but not in the way some might think. Ever since we began the restructuring in the Winter of 2010 there has been a drive that will last a few more years to reduce the number of pre-order slots we sell in order to deliver what we have on hand. The result of this ongoing process is to reduce the lead times for customers and pre-order customers alike. The ultimate goal is to deliver watches to customers purchasing what is in stock to less than 2 weeks and to complete the delivery of pre-order watches for a Project to less than 6 months.
> 
> I enjoy and value the involvement of our customers in watch development which is why we will continue to do these pre-order sponsored projects. The difference for now and the future is that it will be balanced with the orders we receive for what is currently in stock. We have structured our production schedule in order to balance the needs of these two types of offerings. There is time allocated to delivery of in-stock items and time allocated to the development and production of Project watches. We have to do both in order to keep things in balance and by doing so everything progresses together.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/new-models-ongoing-projects-698877.html


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Threads with diminishing content, what gives? :think: Rather than repeating myself, go here (we all can do the mental substitutions of a few words). Here too, very valid arguments were being madee, but those led to ... hmmmm, I am repeating myself now.

Anyway, I've had a very interesting exchange of e-mails with Mr. Yao on the subjects of delays and new models and projects ''overtaking" existing projects with little or no apparent progress - very enlightning and interesting and although I don't agree with all his actions and plans, I do respect his decisions and am more comfortable waiting than prior to the exchange. I'm not saying now that I'm happy with the wait or don't mind it.

And before anyone asks, no, I'm not sharing any of the discussion - PM's are just that, personal / private. We do say different things / things differently, in PM's than in pieces (e.g. forum posts) for general consumption.


----------

